# Sous Vide, Smoked, fried Buffalo Wings!



## sqwib (Mar 17, 2014)

*Sous Vide, Smoked, fried Buffalo Wings*!
 









This was my first experiment with Sous Vide wings and my first time using the  _Polyscience Sous Vide Professional Immersion Circulator Clone_
I started with a 10lb bag of frozen wings.
All wings were salted and sealed making 6 packets at around 11-12 wings each.
All the wings were in the Sous Vide at 170° for 5 hours
4 packs of the cooked wings were placed in the freezer
2 packs of the cooked wings were opened drained and placed on a wire rack and placed in the refrigerator uncovered overnight.
The drained liquids are saved for soup.
1 pack was removed from the freezer and placed in the refrigerator, these will be smoked and fried.

All wings will be done naked, what I mean by that is no breading, flour or coating of any kind, this I will look into later.

1 bag of wings will be deep fried at 400° and sauced with My buffalo Wing Sauce.
1 bag of wings will be deep fried at 400° and served naked.
1 bag will be smoked and dusted with Mad Hunky Hot Whang! Chicken Rub (frozen bag).
I poured off 16 oz. of liquid from 2 bags, approximately 24 wings, this is awesome stuff and will be used for soup.
 

I had some expected floating issues and will be making some weights for the bags, some folks use their marbles, I don't have any marbles, I lost them so instead,  I'm using my nuts, don't worry I ll make sure my nuts don't touch the food, I had a few laying around.


 


Still frozen all wings are salted.







 













 













 


Two packs of wings are drained and the stock will be used, one pack is thrown straight in the freezer (undrained).







 






 







 






 


Wings to sit in the fridge overnight, uncovered.










 

The next day.


Mad Hunky Smoked Wings.








 


Frozen pack of wings (undrained) dumped right on the pit.






 













 






 
I usually deep fry outside I don't like doing it on the stove top for safety reasons, plus it stinks up the house and makes the wife an unhappy camper.













 








Next two batches are up.






 
My own mix, equal parts unsalted butter, franks red hot and Bleu Cheese Dressing* (Mild)*, I will alter the parts somewhat depending on who they are for. I will also do a batch with ranch in lieu of the Blue Cheese Dressing on occasion. 
Sauce is cooked very low heat to thicken slightly,







 
Wings Are tossed.







 
And here you have it!






 
Mad Hunky Sous Vide, Smoked, Fried hot Whangs.








Naked wings, Sous Vide, Fried






 
Sauced Wings, Sous Vide, Fried







All the wings were awesome they rendered nicely in the sous vide machine.
The skin was crispy on all of them after a 4-5 minute fry, the wings were pulled about a minute after they started floating during the deep fry.
 

The skin softened up on the Sauced wings but were awesome.

I could not decide between the "Mad Hunky" and "Sauced", but I think that I will be doing 50 lbs. of the Mad Hunky Hot Whangs for our Golf Outing, however, I don't think the smoke flavor added anything to the flavor and I would do these as I did the other two, rest uncovered in the refrigerator overnight.
 

My wife unit preferred them naked, I prefer her naked too, but we won't go there. She liked the Mad Hunky wings but they were too spicey for her.
 

My two girls preferred the sauced and my daughters boyfriend preferred the Mad Hunky Hot Whangs.

The Circulator worked flawlessly after about an hour the temps stabilized, my highest point the first hour was 171.1 after the initial hour it held within .5 degree, I'm quite impressed, I didn't even autotune it for the new water bath...I'm very happy!


 

*INGREDIENTS*
Just *wing* it!
  

INSTRUCTIONS

Fill and preheat the SousVide Machine to 170F/77C.
Season the wings with salt and vacuum seal in cooking pouches in a single layer, add weights to the bag, use as many pouches as needed.
Submerge the pouches in the water oven to cook for 4 hours I recommend 4-5 hours tops
place wings uncovered on a wire rack overnight in the refrigerator.
Prepare your sauce or rub and set aside.
Heat the oil in a dutch oven or deep fryer to 400F/200C and carefully add the wings to the hot oil, working in batches and keeping them moving with tongs, until they are nicely golden brown.
As your remove the wings from the oil, dunk them in the Buffalo Sauce or rub and put onto a serving platter. Tent with foil to keep warm until all wings are ready.
Serve with carrot and celery sticks and plenty of ranch dressing or Bleu Cheese!

 

OK what should we do with the chicken wing broth?

*Hot Wing Soup*
 






 
This is from two bags of wings, approximately 24 wings






 


Keeping it simple.







 






 








In the Sous Vide bath at 185° I used the Temperature controller/Roasting Pan for the veggies. The submersible pump was fine after an hour at 185°.







 
Mmmmm, Wing Jello


















 
Just a bit of smoke, I don't want to overpower the soup.


















 


The smoked chicken breast was added to the pot with the veggies and 1 cup of precooked barley.







 

How was it? It was awesome but it could have been better, the smoke flavor actually took away from this dish and everyone agreed that the smoke flavor added nothing to this dish.

The broth itself was incredible and taken down a notch once the smoked chicken was added.

Sorry smoking fans.


----------



## dcarch (Mar 17, 2014)

"------ All wings will be done naked,----"

I hope your neighbors are not watching thru your windows. LOL!

Amazing wings! Second thought, beyond amazing.

dcarch


----------



## edbarcik (May 19, 2016)

That was a great review of the wings. Why do you put them in the fridge uncovered? How long did you smoke them and what wood?


----------



## sqwib (May 19, 2016)

Wow 2 years since I posted that, thankyou... and thanks for the bump, I forgot all about that post.


----------



## sqwib (May 19, 2016)

dcarch said:


> "------ All wings will be done naked,----"
> 
> I hope your neighbors are not watching thru your windows. LOL!
> 
> ...


Hey, nothing wrong with cooking naked... you just gotta learn not to lean up against stuff.


----------



## sqwib (May 19, 2016)

edbarcik said:


> That was a great review of the wings. Why do you put them in the fridge uncovered? How long did you smoke them and what wood?


Leaving the skin exposed in the refrigerator, dries it out to aid in obtaining a crispy skin. I think these were smoked an hour or two just to get to 165° because they were already cooked, most likely used cherry on those.


----------



## edbarcik (May 19, 2016)

thanks for that info, what about brining before doing the sous vide?


----------



## sqwib (May 19, 2016)

edbarcik said:


> thanks for that info, what about brining before doing the sous vide?


Wouldn't hurt but wouldn't help either, unless you were brining for a specific flavor profile, but to be honest, its all a lot of work. If I sous vide I do 10 pounds and freeze in smaller portions to fry or cook at a later time. My go to wings are injected if I have the time.


----------



## edbarcik (May 19, 2016)

I'm guessing the way you cooked them is way too much work but I'm thinking they were probably really good. How would you inject wings, with a real hypo needle, there is nowhere to inject. Thanks again for responding again.


----------



## sqwib (May 20, 2016)

edbarcik said:


> I'm guessing the way you cooked them is way too much work but I'm thinking they were probably really good. How would you inject wings, with a real hypo needle, there is nowhere to inject. Thanks again for responding again.


In my signature click on "SQWIBS Cooks "all in one place" and look for the "Scarbelly Bonesucking Wings"...link under poultry


----------



## edbarcik (May 20, 2016)

now that's quite the list of recipes and equipment, very impressed.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 20, 2016)

Don't know how this one was missed! Nice multi cook!

Points!


----------



## tropics (May 20, 2016)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Don't know how this one was missed! Nice multi cook!
> 
> Points!


I know how I missed seeing this,it is 2 yrs. old LOL

SQWIB That looks great thanks for sharing

Richie


----------



## august young (Jun 17, 2017)

Try brining too:yahoo:


----------

